# Irish Police History



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

Some of you may well ask what Irish Police History has to do with MassCops but the fact is that you do not have to delve much into the history of many of the police forces throughout the world to find the influences of members of the Royal Irish Constabulary/Royal Ulster Constabulary. The Boston Police and the New York Police are typical examples.

I found the following videos within an interesting website very informative and a good read, although for some of you understanding the pure Irish accent might be a problem.

RIC Seminar

Enjoy the craic.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Whale
Oil
Beef 
Hooked


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

mpd61 said:


> Whale
> Oil
> Beef
> Hooked


I particularly enjoyed the presentation by Jim Herlihy and Jim Mc Donald


----------

